# Upgrading to 10.1



## mdudley (Apr 12, 2016)

I am having to upgrade my server to the latest so library upgrades will work.

Checking all the documentation I can find, I see where it says that the freebsd-update will work for kernels of 8.4 and later.

What do I have to do to upgrade my 7.2 kernel?  Will it work with that, or do I need to do two upgrades, 7.2 to 8.4, then to 10.1, or similar sequence?

I am afraid this is way over my head.  Can anyone recommend where I can hire someone to do this?

Thanks,

Marshall


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2016)

I would recommend installing fresh if it's that old. I also recommend 10.3 instead. Support for 10.1 and 10.2 stops at the end of this year. FreeBSD 10.3 will be supported until April 2018.


----------



## mdudley (Apr 12, 2016)

It is an ecommerce server, and cannot be taken down for any period of time.  I guess I am going to have to build a new server, and move everything over to it, and swap them out.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2016)

mdudley said:


> I guess I am going to have to build a new server, and move everything over to it, and swap them out.


Yes, that would be the safest option. Also note that if this server is so important, think about rebuilding the old one as a backup server. You're going to have to install security updates and the server will have to go offline periodically. If there's only one server you can't do that.


----------

